# Teaching heel with clicker



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

My dogs are all trained with R+. 

One excellent source I am trying with my new puppy is *Awesome Obedience *by Hannah Branigan (she also teaches classes). I have used blended methods in the past, but am trying this very structured approach as I have seen really excellent results with my friends dogs.

I generally do NOT train heeling before my pups are close to full height so this method is perfect since I can build the underlying steps as she grows (she is 5 months now)









Awesome Obedience: A Positive Training Plan for Competition Success: Hannah Branigan, Karen Pryor Clicker Training, Karen Pryor Clicker Training, Karen Pryor Clicker Training: 9781890948856: Amazon.com: Books


Awesome Obedience: A Positive Training Plan for Competition Success [Hannah Branigan, Karen Pryor Clicker Training, Karen Pryor Clicker Training, Karen Pryor Clicker Training] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. Awesome Obedience: A Positive Training Plan for Competition Success



www.amazon.com


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Sharon,

What is her approach to teaching heeling? 

The two ways I know of are "choose to heel" and baby steps (my term for teaching going 1-2-3 and progressively more steps with the perfect connection and response from baby pup). 

Difference between the two is "choose to heel" allows the dog to figure out on his own where heel is and what the desired behavior while heeling is. And "baby steps" is shaping each step (don't take a step without the pup in heel position and engaging, etc) so pup is always set up to be right for immediate rewards.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm not sure what you could call it, really.

It is working with the pieces (splits), down to how to train the weight shift needed for sits, training the precise head position, teaching the heel position etc. The pieces are taught out of the context of heeling. Then slowly starting to put the pieces together. I am at the beginning stages so exploring as I go, but it uses markers or clickers.The friends who use her methods - well I have never seen such beautiful heeling regardless of their heeling style.

Her level of detail is amazing to me. I am also seeing common elements with the webinars and classes I am taking with Petra Ford.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

@Megora

I just posted a training video in Wren's thread, that shows 2 pieces of breaking down & training Wren's sit.

The video has an introduction to a new board with safety tape introduced for front foot targeting (this will eventually come into play for multiple position changes) and her finding foot targets, and then beginning to learn to sit with her front feet on the target -- perfect? No. But a good start. I did not use a clicker in this video but used a few marker words.

My main focus in this session was teaching a tucked sit position rather than a rock-back -- her natural choice so my focus since that could cost many points,

One thing of note: She is not always tucking her rear legs tightly - that will be addressed separately as will her starting to offer a raised paw. This is one of the things I often struggle with, having to look at very small pieces and focus on them when I see something else happening.... but part of what I am working on and a large part of why my friends are not losing points for heeling ..... they pay attention to and train seperately every detail, using markers, and focus on one thing at a time. 

So I am not sure what you would call it really, but the video might help - note, Wren is not deliberately being asked to do anything in heel position and while my position changes (another thing this 'method' stresses), her job remains the same.


----------

